# Guys...Some REAL Magic.... 18+



## Adam RRS (May 25, 2006)

One for the guys... *18+ only please!*

http://www.dailymotion.com/flash/flvpla ... ction=blog


----------



## Irish Sancho (Mar 13, 2006)

Groovy....I think...


----------



## TTej (Sep 10, 2003)

can she pull a rabbit out of a beaver though?? :wink: :roll: :lol:


----------



## M T Pickering (Aug 11, 2004)

No wonder tha hankie was Red! :roll: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## NaughTTy (Jul 9, 2003)

OMGG


----------



## Guest (Aug 17, 2006)

M T Pickering said:


> No wonder tha hankie was Red! :roll: :lol: :lol: :lol:


 :roll: :lol:


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

Flippin ek!

Her facial expression were very very funny :lol:


----------



## Adam RRS (May 25, 2006)

Not quite the same is it?!?


----------



## The Silver Surfer (May 14, 2002)

:roll:

Now, that's not something you see often.


----------



## vlastan (May 6, 2002)

Adam TTR said:


> Not quite the same is it?!?


Not a bad body for his age.


----------



## Adam RRS (May 25, 2006)

vlastan said:


> Not a bad body for his age.


You want some??


----------



## El Greco (Mar 9, 2006)

She didn't pull out a rabbit but I think i saw her pull a hare :roll:


----------



## vlastan (May 6, 2002)

some what? I would rather have the girl...although she looks a bit stupid with her facial expressions! Imagine what she would do in an orgasm. :lol:


----------



## Adam RRS (May 25, 2006)

haha.... her 'cum face' lol


----------



## Karcsi (Mar 6, 2003)

vlastan said:


> Adam TTR said:
> 
> 
> > Not quite the same is it?!?
> ...


Shame about the face.


----------



## Kell (May 28, 2002)

It was magic.

She took her bra off and her tits disappeared.


----------



## phodge (Sep 1, 2002)

Kell said:


> It was magic.
> 
> She took her bra off and her tits disappeared.


That's just what I was thinking!!


----------



## Irish Sancho (Mar 13, 2006)

Kell said:


> It was magic.
> 
> She took her bra off and her tits disappeared.


For a split second I thought "she" was gonna be a "he"!!


----------



## Private Prozac (Jul 7, 2003)

Tell you what, with a face like that I wouldn't want to watch anyway. Rough as a badgers arse IMHO!


----------



## ObiWan (Sep 25, 2005)

Thought she would have two hankies when she took her bra off


----------



## vlastan (May 6, 2002)

Kell said:


> It was magic.
> 
> She took her bra off and her tits disappeared.


Slim girls like her, have small breasts, because they have so little fat in their bodies. You can't have everything!


----------



## mike_bailey (May 7, 2002)

Her parents must be so proud of her :lol:


----------



## Adam RRS (May 25, 2006)

I wonder what she was doing when she realised she could do that trick! haha


----------

